# Update on 13 yr old with vestibular syndrome



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, it's now been almost 6 weeks since I took Bianca to the ER and she was diagnosed with this. For a whole month she was miserable and I was really starting to think she may be one of the few that doesn't come out of it and has to be put down, but in the last 2 weeks she has started to improve.

She was actually running around the backyard yesterday like her old self. I have cut back the meclizine to 1/4 tablet and hope to have her off of it completely by the end of this week. It was a long haul, but we are SO relieved that she's finally feeling better.

But now, she LOVES the ground meat, vegies and rice I've been cooking for her so I have to try to transition her back to dog food. I was told to give her whatever I had to, to get her to eat. Yikes! Spoiled girl! LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update on Bianca, really great to hear. 

Hope she has many wonderful enjoyable days to come.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really pleased to hear that Bianca is feeling better!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nice to see you here Starfire5!


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, Carolina Mom! Just wanted to put the info out there in case anyone else has this problem and they are researching it. I found very little info in March on it. Maybe it's not that common of a problem? But the vet at the ER said it's pretty common. He knew immediately what it was, just by looking at her.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

What a great update!


----------

